# EU rügt über 300 rechtswidrige Websites



## webwatcher (18 November 2009)

http://www.handelsblatt.com/magazin...uegt-ueber-300-rechtswidrige-websites;2485499


> Die EU kümmert sich um den Schutz junger Verbraucher: Über 300 rechtswidrige Websites hat die Kommission ermittelt, viele davon wurden auf Druck der Beamten abgeschaltet oder geändert. Trotzdem sei „Abzocke“ noch weit verbreitet, rügte Verbraucherschutzkommissarin Kuneva.


was sie nicht sagt...


> Wegen unfairer Tricks beim Verkauf von Handy-Klingeltönen sind nach Angaben der EU-Kommission mehr als 200 Websites korrigiert oder geschlossen worden. Von den 301 Websites, die bei einer EU-weiten Untersuchung im Juni 2008 als rechtswidrig eingestuft wurden, seien 159 geändert und 54 abgeschaltet worden, teilte EU-Verbraucherschutzkommissarin Meglena Kuneva am Dienstag in Brüssel mit. Dies entspreche einer Erfolgsquote von 70 Prozent


no comment...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2009)

*AW: EU rügt über 300 rechtswidrige Websites*

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...ltoene/56852-ericsson-sms-abo.html#post279549

oder auch (bereits im August 2008 )
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...enste-und-neuer-handy-vertrag.html#post247604

Verehrte Frau Kuneva, verehrte(r) Frau/Herr Verbraucherschutzminster(in) Seehofer/Aigner/... - was ist seit Juli 2008 eigentlich passiert?????
EUROPA - Press Releases - EU crackdown of ringtone scams. Frequently Asked Questions



webwatcher schrieb:


> no comment...


es fällt einem wirklich nichts mehr ein...

die Europäer sollten mal in Australien kucken, was man tun kann:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...-hohe-geldstrafen-fuer-sms-chat-trickser.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/60009-australien-mehrwertsperre-soll-standard-sein.html

auch von einer Entschädigungsforderung von bis zu 63,000,000 US$ hört man in Europa nichts:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...dert-bis-zu-63-000-000-us-entschaedigung.html

(auch Dialerprobleme wurden übrigens in den USA schon bekämpft, da hat man in Europa noch so getan, als gäbe es gar keine...)
Ganz Europa ist ein Verbraucherschutzentwicklungsland und Deutschland ist in diesem Bereich bei weitem nicht an der Spitze, nur im Blubbern macht uns keiner was vor.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2009)

*AW: EU rügt über 300 rechtswidrige Websites*



> To date only Italy agreed to reveal details of the companies that were found guilty. The list includes big market players such as Vodafone and Telecom Italia, which were cashing in on misleading commercial practices.  Other scams in Italy were run by Wind, Dada, Zed, H3G, Zeng, Fox Mobile and, ironically, Tutto Gratis. *All the companies now face two million euro fines imposed by the Italian Antitrust Authority. *


EurActiv.com - Websites fined in EU ringtone scam sweep | EU - European Information on InfoSociety


----------



## webwatcher (20 November 2009)

*AW: EU rügt über 300 rechtswidrige Websites*

Dubiose Downloads - Europas Klingelton-Nepper - Computer - sueddeutsche.de


> Ein EU-Bericht zeigt, dass es dubiose Anbieter von Handy-Downloads vor allem auf Kinder abgesehen haben. Deutsche Behörden gehen dagegen vor - doch sie dürfen die Sünder nicht beim Namen nennen.


no comment...


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2012)

Euro-Wattestäbchen?
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-12-1320_de.htm


> Gerade rechtzeitig vor den Feiertagen und für alle, die jetzt ihre Weihnachtsgeschenke einkaufen, veröffentlicht die Europäische Kommission heute die Ergebnisse einer EU‑weiten Überprüfung von Websites, auf denen Spiele, Bücher, Videos und Musik zum Download auf Computer oder mobile Geräte angeboten werden. Dabei hat sich herausgestellt, dass über 75 % dieser Websites offenbar nicht den Vorschriften zum Schutz der Verbraucher entsprechen.


Beeindruckend neue Erkenntnisse.



> Nächste Schritte
> Die *nationalen Behörden haben bereits damit begonnen, Kontakt zu den Unternehmen aufzunehmen* und sie zu einer Stellungnahme oder zur Berichtigung ihrer Websites aufzufordern. Kommen die Unternehmen dieser Aufforderung nicht nach, so *müssen sie mit rechtlichen Schritten rechnen, die zur Verhängung von Geldbußen oder sogar zur Schließung von Websites führen können.* Die nationalen Überwachungsbehörden werden der Kommission bis Herbst 2013 Bericht erstatten. Die Kommission wird einen Bericht über die Ergebnisse vorlegen.


Blabla!
Unsere Wattestäbchenagentur hat bestimmt schon neue Watte bestellt für die Stellungnahme.




> Ladies and gentlemen,
> Today I am delighted to tell you that 70% of the problems on websites investigated for mis-selling mobile services like ringtones to consumer law have been resolved.
> Over the last 18 months, 52% of the websites investigated have been corrected and 17% have closed.
> *This is very good news for consumers!*


Brussels, *17 November 2009*

europaweiter Verbraucherschutz ist europaweite Volksverdummung und wir zahlen noch dafür. Bis 2013 werden dann die letzten altmodischen Abzockseiten verschwinden und 2014 wird man sie wieder jammern hören, die Brüsseler Sesselpupser: über *ganz neue* Abzocke, z.B. über Smartphone-Apps oder WAP-Billing-Fallen. 2015 wird es dazu einen europaweiten sweep geben und 2018 eine Absichtserklärung, ab 2019 etwas zu ändern. Aber der Verbraucher lässt es sich halt auch bieten.

Und wie kommentiert der vzbv diesen Schwachsinn?
http://www.vzbv.de/10790.htm



> Mehr Schutz beim Download von Musik und Spielen im Internet
> vzbv setzt Verbraucherrechte gegen Online-Anbieter durch


 




> *Der EU Internet Sweep: „Ausfegen“ im Internet *
> 
> *Der EU Internet Sweep (deutsch: fegen/ausfegen) ist eine von der EU-Kommission koordinierte Aktion zur Durchsetzung von Verbraucherrechten bei Online-Geschäften. Jedes Jahr nehmen sich die zuständigen Behörden EU-weit ein Schwerpunktthema vor. Sie prüfen, ob Angebote im Internet die Verbraucherschutzvorschriften einhalten und gehen gegen Rechtsverstöße vor. In Deutschland wird die Aktion vom Bundesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit (BVL) in enger Zusammenarbeit mit dem Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband und der Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs ausgeführt.*


Da gehört wo ganz anders ausgefegt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2012)

sweep it!
http://computer.t-online.de/facebook-gutscheine-von-amazon-und-rewe-sind-abofalle/id_61104160/index


----------

